# Mondaycook..



## john pen (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, after spending a few hours working on my smoker, I had to try it out. Ive got a couple of racks of ribs and a turkey in....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

Show us the pictures!


----------



## john pen (Oct 9, 2006)

So far....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

That's starting to look like some good eats!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 9, 2006)

I like pics.


----------



## john pen (Oct 9, 2006)

And the finished product...Dessert was home made cheesecake with cherries...





And my toughest critic...she chowed on the turkey but didn't like the ribs..


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 9, 2006)

Whats up with kids these days     

Mine do the same thing


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

John, next time send me her ribs and she can have my turkey!  It all looked great!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fine looking dinner Mr.Penn!
Kid's sure tell it like it is don't they! She's a cutie


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks fantastic John. Cutie kiddie too! What did you wind up doing to the smoker?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks great John...how did the mods for the coffin work....and did you make some gravy?


----------



## allie (Oct 10, 2006)

Great looking food!  I don't blame your cutie, I don't care for ribs that much either. lol

(Yeah, I know I just committed blasphemy here, maybe I should have saved that comment for the Blue Room!)


----------



## john pen (Oct 10, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic John. Cutie kiddie too! What did you wind up doing to the smoker?



I welded all the seams between the firebox and the chamber...and removed a baffle plate in the firebox which is an old wood stove. I also cut a small "door" on the oppisite end and made a hanger for a 5 gal bucket. I can tip the smoker up a bit and hose it out into the bucket....

And the little cutie is my grand daughter...she loves my pulled pork, brisket and turkey, but wont eat my ribs...


----------



## john pen (Oct 10, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great John...how did the mods for the coffin work....and did you make some gravy?



Coffin worked a little better...still not happy with it.  Temps are up and down, Had no problem getting it hot, but when i closed down the fire, temps dropped quickly...I think its time to build a new one...

And good call on the gravy...It was awesome..


----------



## wittdog (Oct 10, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well John..when you get ready to build a new one let me know...I'll be happy to help...glad you went the gravy way.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Great looking plate John. Gravy, gravy, gravy. Is it leagal to put gravy on cornbread? I do.


----------



## john pen (Oct 10, 2006)

If we could only find a way to deep fry gravy, it could be the perfect food !!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 10, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> If we could only find a way to deep fry gravy, it could be the perfect food !!


Now if it was wrapped in bacon...and then deep fryed......now we could be talking...


----------



## john pen (Oct 10, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The gravy could be frozen, then wrapped in bacon and cheese, then deep fryed with a bowl of gravy on the side for dipping..


----------

